# Zakup laptopa - Polska vs. Niemcy

## dziadu

Witam,

Właśnie nadarzyła mi się okazja wyjazdu do Niemiec na roczne praktyki - będę zajmował się testowaniem detektorów cząstek jonizujących. W związku z tym przyspieszy się moja decyzja o zakupie laptopa - i tu mam do was drodzy forumowicze prośbę o dobrą radę: jaki sprzęt kupić i gdzie?

Będę tam "projektował" układy elektroniczne, z wykorzystaniem SPICE, oraz programował układy FPGA. Ogólnie do tych celów potrzeba dużo ramu, więc min 1GB ramu jest akceptowalne. 2GB też by pasiło.

Kolejne pytanie, to o procesory 64-bitowe. Kiedy w święta bawiłem się na swoim amd64 oprogramowaniem WEBPack ISE (firmy Xilinx do ich FPGA) to były kłopoty z Linuksem, a dokładniej z symulatorem z pakietu ISE - na forum Xilinxa wyczytałem, że na niektórych systemach 64-bitowych (dotyczy to Linuksów) nie działa właśnie ten symulator - zawsze można postawić system 32-bitowy, ew. zainstalować Windows (ostateczność, choć może być potrzebny pod SPICE). No więc pytanie o procesor: AMD czy Intel? 32 bit czy 64 bit? Który będzie wydajniejszy w tych zastosowaniach.

Grafika, tu chciałbym coś w okolicach GeForce 7300 (czasem lubię pograć, taka słabostka). A może coś innego równie wydajnego?

Inne szczegóły jak baterie to już chyba zależy od konkretnego modelu i zdam się na wasze doświadczenie i sugestie.

Teraz pytanie o zakupy w Polsce i Niemczech. Ogólnie, w Niemczech taniej, porównywałem ceny (choć nie wiem czy jest coś takiego w Niemczech jak ceny netto) i kilkaset złotych by w kieszeni zostało. No ale... czy wszystkie laptopy niemieckie mają niemiecki układ klawiatury? Czy można też kupić z klasycznym qwerty angielskim? Jak mają się sprawy gwarancyjne - nieszczęścia chodzą po ludziach i zawsze coś może się przydarzyć - dobrze, gdyby można było serwisować i w Polsce i w Niemczech.

Na laptopa jestem w stanie wydać do 3500 zł.

Znalazłem na sieci coś takiego: http://tinyurl.com/28kvpm

W przeliczeniu na polskie złotówki to jakieś 3250 zł.

Jeśli ktoś byłby w stanie odpowiedzieć na (niektóre) moje pytanie to z góry dzięki.

Pozdrawiam,

RL

..:: changelog

zmiana adresu na taki ładny, z tinyurl.com :-]Last edited by dziadu on Sun Apr 15, 2007 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, jeśli myślisz o tak mocnym lapku (1-2GB ramu) to siłą rzeczy dostaniesz do tego proca 64bit. Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to koniecznie AMD (chyba, że zaszalejesz i weźmiesz Core ale w 3.5K się raczej nie zmieści), a system i tak stawiać 32bit (większa kompatybilność i mniej żre ramu). A jak chcesz pociupać (sam też mam tą bolączkę) to z pewnością GeForce.

Gwarancja, klawiatura, bateria to kwestia raczej indywidualna, ale jeśli lubisz/masz zamiar używać laptopa jako mobilny komputer a nie małą stacjonarkę, to weź mniejszy model, bez panoramicznej matrycy  :Smile:  Lżejszy i baterii tak nie ryje.

----------

## XianN

Rada ode mnie: Nie kupuj Acera, tandeta taka, ze sie plakac chce. Awaryjne badziewie, 'jakosc' wykonania pozostawia duuuzo do zyczenia... Dlugo tak mozna. A zeby nie bylo, ze trolluje - wlasnie na Acerze Aspire napisalem tego posta.

A w temacie: Zamowilem wlasnie w Niemczech i czekam az przyjedzie do mnie DELL Inspiron 6400 (Intel core 2 duo 1.6, 1gb ram, 120gb HDD, nvidia 7300, 9 komorkowa bateria [podobno do 6.5h pracy], +bluetooth) i wyszlo mi 885 euro.

----------

## Yatmai

@XianN daj znać jak wrażenia, bo niedługo pewnie będę zmieniać lapka, a taki sprzęt za taką kase wydaje się dosyć korzystny  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Rada ode mnie: Nie kupuj Acera, tandeta taka, ze sie plakac chce. Awaryjne badziewie, 'jakosc' wykonania pozostawia duuuzo do zyczenia... Dlugo tak mozna. A zeby nie bylo, ze trolluje - wlasnie na Acerze Aspire napisalem tego posta.
> 
> A w temacie: Zamowilem wlasnie w Niemczech i czekam az przyjedzie do mnie DELL Inspiron 6400 (Intel core 2 duo 1.6, 1gb ram, 120gb HDD, nvidia 7300, 9 komorkowa bateria [podobno do 6.5h pracy], +bluetooth) i wyszlo mi 885 euro.

 

no to chyba (chyba bo nie wiem czy jest roznica miedzy laptopem della kupionym w niemczech, a w stanach) musze Cie rozczarowac. moja kolezanka ma takiego della, tylko ze ze slabszym sprzetem w srodku, ale z zewnatrz taki sam. po prostu tragedia. acer to przy tym mistrzostwo wykonania. nie dosc ze laptop wyglada i jest wykonany jak zabawka dla barbie, to jeszcze co sie moglo to sie jej popsulo (wyjscia usb, czytnik kart, ogolnie sporo portow wyjscia). moze to byc przyczyna tego ze laptop byl tani to i moze tandete jakas w niego wpakowali, no ale wizualnie to ten laptop to tragedia. plastik okropny, az bije po oczach, strasznie gruby i nieporeczny.

a acery nie sa takie zle, w swoim wymienilem tylko cd-rom (niestety mam ten wsuwany, bez tacki), a tak to wszytko ladnie dziala po 1,5 roku uzytkowania.

co do laptopa kupionego w niemczech, to trzeba sie zorientowac w sklepie w niemczech czy jest opcja wymiany klawiatury, jak nie ma to w polsce serwisy tez to robia. cena zalezy od firmy laptopa (asus kosztowal kolo 70zl, fujitsu kolo 200, ale moglo sie to pozmieniac). zeby serwisowac laptopa w polsce trzeba miec chyba miedzynarodowa gwarancje (wiem ze asusy maja).

----------

## XianN

@joker: sztanie!  :Smile:  (Posty: 666)  :Razz: 

Hmm, http://www.notebookcheck.pl/testy-wedle-oceny.2977.0.html - poszukaj pierwszego Acera... ctrl+f w firefoxie moze sie przydac  :Wink: 

-- Edit:

No nic, jeszcze jakies 10 dni i bede mial tego Della. Pobawie sie nim jakis czas, zeby postukac gdzie trzeba, potestowac, a potem jak znajde chwilke to napisze male porownanie dla potomnych - moze sie komus przyda.

----------

## v7n

http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&client=opera&rls=pl&hs=QwO&q=%22zanim+kupisz+laptopa%22+OR+%22zanim+kupisz+notebooka%22&btnG=Szukaj&lr=

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## joker

ludzie maja jakies dziwne uprzedzenia do acerow, i to z reguly tacy ktorzy acerow nie maja  :Smile: 

ja mam i nie narzekam, moj model mial na tym notebookcheck wynik 78% czyli jeden z gorszych, naprawde nie mam pojecia czemu. to wszystko chyba i tak zalezy od uzytkownika. w moim laptopie przeszkadza mi tylko temperatura, no ale to nie wina acera tylko amd. jednak intel zawsze lepiej sobie radzil w laptopach.

to wszystko nie zmienia faktu ze jestem szatanem!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## akroplas

Dzisiaj uzywalem okazjonalnie laptopa Della, na numerki nie patrzyłem, bo mnie odrzucił od razu... Co to dużo gadać,  miałem tylko przyjemność z jego kartą dźwiękową, przy której nie usłyszalem żadnej muzyki(pierwszy raz w życiu usłyszalem, że karta dźwiekowa brzęczy, a nie gra).

Rozumiem brak niskich tonów, rozumiem brak wysokich, ale ta karta nie miala chyba nic. Nie mam za dobrego słuchu, bo karta na zwyklym HPku mi wystarcza przy dużym hałasie otoczenia, ale ten laptop totalnie znieksztalca wszystko co odtwarza.

Wyjscie audio dzialalo dopiero po odłączeniu ładowarko-adaptera, bo przy podłączonym dostałem szumy na poziomie 300 % głośności muzyki  :Smile: .. Tak wiec, szybko sie od tego oddaliłem... Pozdrawiam i co do wyglądu, to tez sie zgadzam.

----------

## Yatmai

Dlatego nie głupie było by szarpnąć się na kilka złotych więcej i nie zamawiać z jakiegoś wysyłkowca, tylko kupić w sklepie "tuż za rogiem"  :Wink:  gdzie będzie można go najpierw porządnie zmacać  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

Ja ze swojej strony odradzę tylko zakup laptopów Fujitsu-Siemens oraz robienie zakupów w sklepie Karen-Notebook (lokalizacja Rzeszów).

Nie dość, że obudowa w Amilo 1450 pękła mi sama z siebie, to jeszcze:

- serwis nie uznał gwarancji (bo pęknięcie jest ewidentnie wynikiem uderzenia - dziwne, bo po pijaku laptopa nie dotykałem (bo od jego zakupu nie było okazji nawet do picia), a nie przypominam sobie, żeby mi kiedykolwiek wypadł czy żebym w coś uderzył,

- wymiana obudowy kosztowała coś z 700 zł + VAT,

- okazało się, że głośniki, o których istnieniu nawet nie wiedziałem jednak są, a nie grały tylko dlatego, że taśma łącząca je z kartą dźwiękową "jest strasznie zniszczona, co Pan z nią zrobił?"

- wymiana obudowy spowodowała utratę gwarancji na laptopa

- wspomnianą wyżej taśmę mogą mi wymienić, ale za opłatą, bo laptop nie ma już gwarancji. Nieważne, że nie działała od chwili zakupu (a ja do tej pory nie wiem, w jaki sposób można zniszczyć taką taśmę w fabrycznie nowym, nierozkręcanym komputerze)

- po wymianie obudowy czytnik kart działa tylko wówczas, gdy naciska się obudowę nad nim (w miejscu po lewym Altem). Ciekaw jestem, czy mi to naprawią bezpłatnie, czy znów trzeba będzie zapłacić...

- bateria starcza jedynie na niecałe 1,5 godziny pracy (mimo stosowania cpufreqd). Z akumulatora o pojemności 4400mAh po pół roku użytkowania jest już jakieś 3400mAh. 

Całę szczęście, że to laptop służbowy...

----------

## Poe

również nie polecam laptopów fujitsu-siemens (chyba ten sam model, co podal Raku, teraz nie moge spojrzec, bo to laptop mojego taty i go zabrał). zakupiony równiez w Karenie (Silesia City Center, Katowice). po ~3 tygodniach nagle cos zaczelo sie krzanic z wifi, tata mnie poprosil, zebym cos zrobil. myslalem, ze to problem z winda. pogrzebalem w configach, poresetowalem pare razy (nie twardo, tylko poprzez Uruchom Ponownie). za któryms razem lapek po prostu nie wstał. to znaczy slychac bylo ze niby cos tam dziala, ale nie dzialalo. na szczescie uznali gwarancje. padla grafika i matryca.... i cos z MB bylo nie tak... do tego jakos klawiatury tez pozostawia wiele do zyczenia. dosłownie sie ugina przy pisaniu tak dziwnie... 

osobiscie mam HP Paviliona dv5000 i wszystko ladnie dziala, choc jest dosc ciezki jak na lapka do noszenia i bateria tez dosc malo zywotna - ~2-2,5h.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, jak przy tym jesteśmy, to mam służbowego HP Compaq nx9010, też dosyć ciężki (ponad 3kg jak go ważyłem), bateria daje rade 1.5h, choć nie dostałem go nowego i nie wiem ile już ma  :Smile: 

Początkowo coś cd-rom nie chciał bootować płytek, ale teraz już działa, solidnie wykonany, nie wiesza mi się, dużo ze mną podróżuje w plecaku, ale nie widać po nim tych kilometrów. Fajna sprawa, tylko podobnie jak u Poe, ciężkie bydle  :Very Happy: 

----------

